# Abortion? Bloody discharge.



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Doe would be due mid-March. Has had some bloody discharge the past couple of days. I've never had a doe mis-carry, but assume this is what is happening. She started having a little clearish discharge three days ago, so I brought her to my young buck in case she was open. Her and the doe that has been in with him head-butted each other a little, but I didn't see any body shots. Thinking that if she is aborting she started with that discharge the day before I brought her anyways. Definite blood the last two days. Its dried on her tail and her pooch and looks to have stopped. No traces of blood anywhere else on the ground or her body. She acts perfectly fine. 

I guess I assume this is what is happening, and I'm not sure of the cause. I traded her for a pair of doe kids as soon as her own kids were weaned (at two months.) The woman promptly put her in with her buck. I wouldn't personally do this as I feel they need a longer break between pregnancies, but every person has their own method so I'm not judging anyone here. In any case, she said her buck covered her once, and then three weeks later about mid-October. I think she had her about a month and a half total? Then she called and told me that she had trouble milking her because she squatted too much (she tries overly hard to be accommodating. Lol.) So she wanted to know if I want her back, bred, in exchange for her getting to have a doe kid from my herd next year. I agreed and picked her up. She had lost considerable weight. Her goats don't get fed, but instead scavange for feed. All of her goats look great, but they are accustomed to this life...whereas mine are spoiled piggies. Lol. She also said she was at the very bottom of the pecking order and kept to herself. I've had her back about a month and a half, just right after she was bred.

I'm not concerned that she is aborting as if I had a choice I wouldn't have wanted that particular buck crossed on her and would have chosen Odin. However, I guess my concern is this : Will she cycle normally soon enough to have kids in the spring? I don't really want kids born past May, so she would need to conceive within the next month. I'm not really suspecting disease. She has gained weight back easily, is in good spirits with a good appetite. She is UTD on her BoSe, copper, worming, vaccines, etc.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

She may or may not be aborting. I have a doe that gets bloody discharge every year during her 3rd month of pregnancy. I thought she was aborting the first year.....but she had a healthy set of twins both pregnancies. 

If she does abort then she can be rebred in a month and a half or the 2nd heat cycle from the loss of kids.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I was planning on giving her a course of LA200 in case she aborted due to something infectious like chlamydia....But if she is actually still carrying I don't want to give it to her obviously. But if she DID, the infection needs to be cleaned up and I can't just leave her with an STD....Eh, not sure on my course of action here.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LA 200 or bio mycin is used for preventing abortion so would be safe to use on her even if she is still bred.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

....I read somewhere it wasn't. Maybe I'm getting stuff mixed up. In any case sufficient is in isolation for now. I read that if it is an infectious disease they can have contagious discharge for a couple of weeks.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

From everything I went and read about it on every goat site I can think of...LA200 is absolutely not to be given to bred does. I really thinkit wont matter because she aborted, but if there is any chance she I still carrying I don't want to risk it. But then I've read penicillin isn't effective so if she DID abort due to chlamyidia doing nothing leaves her with an infection which I assume she can spread to my Buck. Conflicted ....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am not so sure that they are safe until late pregnancy. 
If you are worried about things like clymidia why not just have her tested for it and treat if necessary.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Might be what I end up doing. Just get really frustrated any time I have to take a goat to the vets around here. I swear they just seem to have no clue. But we'll give it a go. I might be able to talk my horse vet into doing it, he mentioned last time he wast out to see my horses that he was familiar with goats. He is equine only, but seemed to be offering to take care of the caprines if I wanted.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

So he recommended just going ahead and giving her a five day course of LA200. The blood is dark and thick, though not a whole lot so he is nearly positive she has lost them. In case it is chlamydia he says it is better than risking anyone else getting infected. I agree, just feel better hearing it from him.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

I had a doe this year that was bred and I thought she came back into to heat so I put her back in with the buck (it turned out to not be an actual heat, she was 2 months pregnant). I just left her in there and continued with my chores. Later that day when I took her out she was bleeding quite bad (also dark red and thick), I thought she was aborting and called the vet out. It turned out she had been torn just inside her vagina. So make sure you rule out injury!! I would never have thought about it. She is still carrying her kids and seems to be just fine.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Also, if your worried about it being chlamydia, should the buck she was put back in with not be treated as well??? He could spread it around too couldn't he?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Hobby Farmer said:


> Also, if your worried about it being chlamydia, should the buck she was put back in with not be treated as well??? He could spread it around too couldn't he?


Yes if it is Chylamidia and she has been with a buck he could also be caring it and need treatment.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I notified owner buck owner that if she lost them due to an infectious disease he should be checked. I also feel good that a five day course of LA200 wouldn't hurt unborn kids if she still has them. I was told its more of a concern for long term use because it has the potential to effect bone growth.


----------

